# Shrimp Seining



## shooterguy71

Has anyone tried pulling a net this year?


----------



## Ladder Man

Is the season open yet?


----------



## Dog Hunter

where you going


----------



## WalkinDead

Shrimp season is currently closed for seining.  The season typically opens on or about June 1st.  It may be delayed this year due to the cold weather we had during the winter and may not open till the second week of June.
Seine at your own risk of being fined if caught.  You will lose whatever you caught and may also lose your net along with the fine you will be paying, if caught.


----------



## Steve762us

WalkinDead said:


> You will lose whatever you caught and may also lose your net along with the fine you will be paying, if caught.



...which will probably be substantial.  A local dud was 
checked after someone called in a tip that he sold an
oversize red at dockside. By the time DNR arrived, the 
caller and "buyer" were gone, but dud was still there--
and found to be fishing without a license. The citation 
was reportedly something over $400.


----------



## hlduke82

Happy to hear someone is keeping everyone honest.  Best way to protect the coastline and allow everyone to enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## Scallen2112

From 2018 GA Sportfishing Regulations

SHRIMPING SEASON
Unless otherwise designated, there is no closed 
season for the harvest of bait shrimp, regard
-
less  of  the  approved  gear  used.  The  season  
for the recreational harvest of food shrimp is 
the  same  as  that  established  for  commercial  
shrimping.


----------



## WalkinDead

I asked a DNR officer about the bait shrimp years ago.  There is no closed season as the above poster says; however, the bait shrimp MUST be taken in approved bait shrimp designated areas.  These areas do not lend themselves to the use of a seine, unfortunately.  There are no designated bait shrimp areas on the sandy beaches of the barrier islands where seines are typically used.
You can claim ignorance of this fact while he writes the ticket...


----------



## caughtinarut

WalkinDead said:


> I asked a DNR officer about the bait shrimp years ago.  There is no closed season as the above poster says; however, the bait shrimp MUST be taken in approved bait shrimp designated areas.  These areas do not lend themselves to the use of a seine, unfortunately.  There are no designated bait shrimp areas on the sandy beaches of the barrier islands where seines are typically used.
> You can claim ignorance of this fact while he writes the ticket...



Exactly. Well said.


----------



## Scallen2112

WalkinDead said:


> I asked a DNR officer about the bait shrimp years ago.  There is no closed season as the above poster says; however, the bait shrimp MUST be taken in approved bait shrimp designated areas.  These areas do not lend themselves to the use of a seine, unfortunately.  There are no designated bait shrimp areas on the sandy beaches of the barrier islands where seines are typically used.
> You can claim ignorance of this fact while he writes the ticket...



Could you possibly post a link to these said areas? There is no mention of them at all in the regulations, and I have never heard of them.


----------



## Steve762us

WalkinDead said:


> I asked a DNR officer about the bait shrimp years ago.  There is no closed season as the above poster says; however, the bait shrimp MUST be taken in approved bait shrimp designated areas.
> 
> You can claim ignorance of this fact while he writes the ticket...



No...that's wrong.

You might be thinking of oysters.  Everybody thinks they
can pick oysters anywhere, but they are restricted to 
certain areas, for 'general public'. Lots of areas are leased
by the state, and Joe Public is not allowed to harvest on
the leases.

Here's info on recreational food & bait shrimp cast
netting; as you'll see on page 4--"no closed areas".

https://coastalgadnr.org/sites/default/files/crd/RecFish/State_FMPs/Shrimp FMP Final 2017.pdf


----------



## Scallen2112

Steve762us said:


> No...that's wrong.
> 
> ...
> Here's info on recreational food & bait shrimp cast
> netting; as you'll see on page 4--"no closed areas".
> 
> https://coastalgadnr.org/sites/default/files/crd/RecFish/State_FMPs/Shrimp FMP Final 2017.pdf



That's the way I read the info in the official fishing regulations. The DNR guy that WalkinDead ran into may have been thinking about the stipulation that "Power Drawn" nets may only be used in certain areas (also on page 4, under "areas")

This management plan, however, contradicts the published regulations on "season". The regs say. "Unless otherwise designated, there is no closed season for the harvest of bait shrimp, regardless of the approved gear used." whereas this plan says, on page four, that cast netting and seining for bait shrimp is "Same as food 
shrimp trawler season." Both can't be right.


----------



## WalkinDead

I had the same conversation with the DNR officer as above concerning the ambiguity of the regulations.  He said "tell it to the judge" or pay the fine would be the response I would get if ticketed.  With that being said, I know people who do seine for shrimp during March through the opening of the season and they seem to get away with it year after year.  I'm not sure if this is a matter of luck, lack of officers to cover the situation, or a matter of them just looking the other way.
I also know that I have only been checked by DNR a meer 4-5 times over the 10+ years I have been seining, and this was due to someone calling them and complaining of others taking more than the limit of shrimp per night.
I seine often enough to see no reason not to play by the rules.  Others may not have this ability or may travel long distances to do so and may be tempted to "get what they can while they can".  I am responsible only for what I do, what others do is up to them and I bid them good luck and mind my own business.
If you want the big shrimp, now is the time to get them, and I bid you good luck in your endeavor should you decide to go after them.  
I have no desire or need to take the risk and will wait for the season to open as I typically end up with 500-700 lbs. per season, more than I and my family and friends can typically eat before the season begins again.


----------



## Scallen2112

I would take that to a judge in a heartbeat. And I actually ONLY sein for bait. My wife wont eat shrimp, so I don't bother cooking them.


----------



## WalkinDead

Personally, from what I have observed over the last 10+ years, I don't think the risk of being caught is very high, even if someone calls and complains.  As long as your license is up to date, you'll probably be fine.


----------



## WalkinDead

Bait zones may be found at: 

https://georgiaoutdoormap.com/

Select Coastal fishing and check the "bait zone" box to highlight them.  You can zoom in on the area you're interested in with your mouse wheel.
These would be the zones the DNR officer I spoke with was talking about, I assume.  I also assume this refers to power drawn trawls for bait shrimp.


----------



## jakebuddy

The amount of bait shrimp that can be kept is not the same as food shrimp might want to check on that.


----------



## WalkinDead

Took the net to St. Andrews Sunday evening intending to seine for shrimp, first person I ran into informed me DNR was down the beach ticketing seiners.  Turned around and headed home.


----------



## Ladder Man

Burn


----------



## WalkinDead

Season opens on June 19.  I can wait.


----------



## caughtinarut

I'm ready


----------



## shooterguy71

Did anyone pull yesterday on opening day??


----------



## WalkinDead

Twenty six pounds of tails, 4 pulls, along with the whiting and trout that found their way into our net. Had the North beach to ourselves. Size was good with a good many Jumbo's in the mix.


----------



## Rhodes

Glad to here that report WalkinDead. Only one question....day or night?


----------



## WalkinDead

Night, of course.  It's the only time you're going to do that well until October.


----------



## Rhodes

I see that the low tide that night was at 9:08. Did you get them on the outgoing or incoming. Reason I ask is that I will be down in a couple of weeks and the night tide will be about the same.


----------



## WalkinDead

We started one hour after low tide, wanted the water moving and needed to let it get up a bit so I wouldnt be stepping into the channel.


----------



## WalkinDead

The brown shrimp have shown up and make up the bulk of what is being caught currently.  The size is good and will get better as they molt and grow over the next two weeks.


----------



## BucketHead06

We we're going to go try to siene the North end next week but haven't been seining since the hurricanes. Did they mess up the beach as far as eroding the channel out or the beach?


----------



## WalkinDead

Still pretty much the same with the addition of one new tree in the water.  You can see that new tree at low tide, to shouldn't be a problem once you know where it is.


----------



## BucketHead06

Oh ok good deal I'll have to keep an eye out for it. Thanx maybe will find some


----------



## BucketHead06

Has anybody had any luck the last couple of days seining?


----------



## WalkinDead

Any one foolish enough to go on a July 4 week will learn just why you don't.


----------



## WalkinDead

Mullet have started running the beaches so Dolphins will begin to be a problem for seiners at St. Andrews.  Bring people to walk behind the net if you don't want holes in it.


----------



## mdgreco191

Any recent reports to share?

I am coming down middle of next week to pick up and try my new seine out.  I am hoping to get into some shrimp, and if not I can settle for some blue crabs!


----------



## WalkinDead

Tide will be right to shrimp St. Andrews, may see you there depending on weather.  Blue crabs can be caught seining in numbers higher than traditional crabbing.  
Last time we went I bumped into something very large on the deep end of the net, down toward Jekyll point, near the green channel marker; not sure what it was, but it was big.  Possibly a tarpon or alligator, wasn't a manatee.  Did not get in the net, so can't say.  We decided to avoid it and went back to the dock to continue seining.  We ended up the night with approximately 50+ pounds of brown shrimp of good size.  Nothing like a little excitement to get the blood flowing.
Mullet show up occasionally and that leads to problems with dolphins.  Should you see them before you start seining, it would be wise to wait till they move on before starting to avoid holes in your net.


----------



## caughtinarut

WalkinDead said:


> Last time we went I bumped into something very large on the deep end of the net, down toward Jekyll point, near the green channel marker; not sure what it was, but it was big.  Possibly a tarpon or alligator, wasn't a manatee.  Did not get in the net, so can't say.


Could have been one of those sharks.   Every once in a while I check out the ocearch.org page. it is something to see how close those tiger sharks and great whites come in sometimes to the georgia coast.


----------



## WalkinDead

Wasn't a shark, too scaly, more than likely a good size tarpon.


----------



## mdgreco191

WalkinDead said:


> Tide will be right to shrimp St. Andrews, may see you there depending on weather.  Blue crabs can be caught seining in numbers higher than traditional crabbing.
> Last time we went I bumped into something very large on the deep end of the net, down toward Jekyll point, near the green channel marker; not sure what it was, but it was big.  Possibly a tarpon or alligator, wasn't a manatee.  Did not get in the net, so can't say.  We decided to avoid it and went back to the dock to continue seining.  We ended up the night with approximately 50+ pounds of brown shrimp of good size.  Nothing like a little excitement to get the blood flowing.
> Mullet show up occasionally and that leads to problems with dolphins.  Should you see them before you start seining, it would be wise to wait till they move on before starting to avoid holes in your net.



That is exactly what I don't want to feel out there! I'm gonna be a bit nervous until I get comfortable. Good to hear the shrimp and crab are there though. 

Is driftwood beach a good spot once the tide moves out a bit past the trees?


----------



## WalkinDead

The problem with the main beaches is the waves.  Shrimp can be caught on the main beaches; however, it requires a west wind in order to do so to eliminate the waves.
My wife and I have been seining for many, many years and this was the first time I have ever had anything like this happen; however, I know people who have had their nets damaged by manatee, alligators, needle nose gar, dolphins, medium size sharks, and I have personally caught tarpon in our seine.  None of these people were injured, their nets did not fair so well in some instances.  These events are extremely rare.
Jekyll Island is a wildlife sanctuary, you are not allowed to harm any of the wildlife on it whether it be a rattlesnake, alligator, or whatever; and I have personally seen both on the beaches.  Just be aware of your surroundings at all times and avoid any confrontations when possible.


----------



## caughtinarut

I agree with WalkingDead. I have been shrimping and people catching sharks right next to me. Whatever is in the water wants what you want and not you. An alligator would make me nrevous.  I had something rub next to me before too one time. Have fun because it sure if fun when you catch a bunch of shrimp, crabs, and a few fish.


----------



## mdgreco191

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## WalkinDead

This years hatch are starting to show up in the net.  Overall average size is still acceptable, but the brown shrimp will be moving on shortly, and average size will drop considerably once they do.


----------



## WalkinDead

Shrimping still remains good with average catches and good sized brown shrimp.  That will not last much longer; the brown shrimp will soon migrate to deeper waters leaving only this years white shrimp hatch, which will be small in size and numbers, until sometime in September when they begin migrating from the creeks to the inlets.


----------



## WalkinDead

This week has seen changes in the quality of the shrimp caught. The larger brown shrimp have become fewer in number while the smaller white shrimp are making up approximately half of what is being caught.  You can still fill a cooler, if you're willing to put in the time and work, and don't mind catching the smaller shrimp.


----------



## WalkinDead

It appears the larger brown shrimp have migrated out into deeper waters with few in the seine now.  The smaller white shrimp will be molting every two weeks and will increase in size through the rest of the season.  Quantity of shrimp that can be caught is still consistent with this time of year and 40+ pounds in two to three hours is still about average.


----------



## BrileyDog

Any new updates on the shrimp? I have been watching this thread like a hawk..lol.. I will be headed to Jekyll around the first weekend of October to shrimp and fish for the first time there. Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## WalkinDead

See the post above yours...


----------



## WalkinDead

Wife and I met some friends at St. Andrews last night.  We filled a 60 qt. cooler in 1.5 hours with our 99x8, they filled their 50 qt. cooler in the same amount of time with their 75x8.  Size distribution is still acceptable with mostly bigger shrimp in the net.  The brown shrimp appear to be gone for the year.
Another group was seining when we got there and shorty afterward they netted what they believed was about a 9' shark which ended their day with a 20 foot rip in the center of their net. An extremely rare and unfortunate occurrence.


----------



## Rabun

This is something I have never tried or seen anyone do.  I would love to see some video or pics of y'all in action.  I dragged a shrimp net in Mobile Bay years ago with a friend that lived there and it was always cool to see what was in there when we pulled it up.


----------



## cuda67bnl

How deep does the deep end person usually go? I’m thinking about buying a net and trying it when I go back next month. If I can find someone to help. Looks like everyone that was going with me is backing out on me, lol.


----------



## BrileyDog

I'll Be there the first weekend in October so if you can't find someone I'll pull with you and I'm right at 6'-2 so I can get pretty deep.


----------



## WalkinDead

To the above three posters:

You can google shrimp seining and find videos of it being done easily. 
Cuda67bnl and BrileyDog maybe you two can hook up
Deep man is usually shoulder deep, but that varies with the slope of the beach.  Shallow man positions himself so that the net maintains a "C" shape which funnels the shrimp towards the middle of the net.  If the net is too straight the shrimp will simply swim around the ends.
ALWAYS go with the tide flow or you will tire quickly and the shrimp will outrun you.
I would recommend you purchase your net from "Pops" Hagar, he sells the best net on the beach in my opinion. 912-539-0935, He's usually at St. Andrews Picnic area on Jekyll Island on Friday and Saturday while the season is open.
Hope this information is helpful.


----------



## mdgreco191

X2 on Pops nets.  They are very well made.  I will be down in mid October and then the end of October as well.  Wish I could get down there sooner, but that is how it goes with Work and Kids...


----------



## WalkinDead

Seining remains excellent.  Wife and I managed 150+ pounds this week in three trips.  Size distribution is still good with the larger shrimp being caught from the middle of the tide onward.  The finger mullet have been running the beach in high numbers this week and have been somewhat of a pain to pick out of the net with some larger ones mixed in.  The season will only get better from now on.


----------



## cuda67bnl

You guys must eat a ton of shrimp.


----------



## WalkinDead

When you catch a lot of shrimp it's like winning the lottery, you have friends and family that like to come by and take some home. We try to keep enough in the freezer to cover the 6 month period when you can't seine and use the smaller ones for bait during the year.  The finger mullet also provide bait for redfish in the fall for us and several friends.  We provide the bait and they are kind enough to take us fishing on their boats.  We do eat a lot of shrimp, because the price is right on them.


----------



## BrileyDog

Thanks for the update WalkinDead. I can't wait to get down there the first October and I hope the shrimping will still be good then. I would like to freeze as many as possible too, the shrimp price around here are pretty high, and I have always loved shrimp. I'm bringing a cast net with me, but with all the reading I'm interested in Pop's nets he makes now. What kind of price range does he have on them so I'll know how much extra cash to pack? Man I can't wait for a whole weekend of fishing, shrimping and relaxing, and a chance to learn something new. Y'all stay safe!!


----------



## WalkinDead

It would be best to call him and ask.  I believe the prices are:

50x8 $150
75x8 $230
99x8 $280
This is just my best guess, I haven't purchased one in several years as they last quite a while if stored and repaired properly. He also has 10' and 12' high nets, not sure on their prices.
It is quite possible you can pay for it the first time you use it in the value of shrimp caught in October, as they will be running very good then.  You can most certainly do it in two days and then you have it for many seasons afterward. My recommendation for your first seine would be the 75x8. It is easily operated by two people and will catch you your limit of 48 quarts in a matter of 3-4 hours if the shrimp are running good on the days you go.  You will need at least a 60 quart cooler to get 48 quarts of shrimp and 16 lbs. of ice in it.


----------



## WalkinDead

What a difference a few days make.   The smaller shrimp now make up a much higher percentage of the catch and will for the next month until they molt a couple more times and grow a bit. You can still average 45-50 pounds in 3-4 hours, if you don't mind the smaller shrimp.


----------



## jdgator

Shrimping is the sport of kings. I run a 10 ft trawl behind my 16 foot G3 boat.


----------



## Kaisrus6

jdgator said:


> Shrimping is the sport of kings. I run a 10 ft trawl behind my 16 foot G3 boat.


Can you post a pic of your set up please? I also have a 16' G-3 and find this intriguing.


----------



## WalkinDead

The size of the shrimp has fallen off dramatically with small shrimp making up the bulk of the catch.  We filled a 60 quart cooler with two pulls last trip.  We were done in under an hour. Anyone wanting to catch enough bait to last the year should go get them while they are there.


----------



## joboo

Headed down next week. Hopefully the storm will turn North.


----------



## BucketHead06

When does the bigger shrimp start picking back up? We're gonna be there the last weekend in September


----------



## WalkinDead

The smaller shrimp will molt every two weeks, the larger ones about once a month. You can expect to begin catching medium and larger shrimp in good numbers in mid October and large shrimp in November and later.  By mid October, you should be able to do well during the daylight hours.  You will still catch more at night, but filling a cooler during daylight is easy enough from mid October on.


----------



## WalkinDead

Was on the beach during that over hyped, no show on the Georgia coast of a hurricane Thursday and Friday nights.  Plenty of shrimp to be had, size is still small.
Two elderly gentlemen were working hard to catch a mess and just weren't getting them with their short net, so we filled up a 5 gallon bucket for them, as well.
Wish those folks in North and South Carolina the best, know they had it pretty bad.
Been there, done that myself numerous time over the course of my life.


----------



## WalkinDead

Friday night at St. Andrew's was packed, estimated about 18 nets there during the afternoon and night with others opting to shrimp the north beach by the pier. Everyone seemed to be doing well and catching plenty of shrimp.  The size has improved somewhat and shrimping during daylight hours has picked up with people doing well during the day, also.  It will only get better from now on.


----------



## BrileyDog

Can't wait!! Next weekend I'll be there. This will be my first time shrimping and I can't wait to try it. What is a good time to start in the evening/night? What has been the best tide to catch them on so far?


----------



## BucketHead06

How far down st Andrews can you Seine towards the south end?


----------



## WalkinDead

Depends on the stage of the tide.  At low tide you can go all the way to the Green channel marker near Jekyll point.  If you go past it, the channel swings in toward the bank and it gets very deep very fast.  You will want to work your way back toward the St. Andrews parking lot from the point at which you begin seining in a timely fashion to prevent getting stuck in the trees lining the bank as the tide comes in.  Nets of 50 to 75 feet can beach in some places in the trees but a 100 foot net cannot.
There are those who seine that far down and stay there during the incoming tide, as you can seine there up to and through high tide, if the tide is 8' or less.  There is a path through the woods to get there, if you don't mind the bugs along the way, or you can get there from the access point by the soccar fields, but it's a very long walk.


----------



## BucketHead06

Ok thanks we're going to give it a try tommorrow the path in the woods does it go back to the parking lot


----------



## WalkinDead

It does, but I have never used it.  A friend of mine uses it all the time.  I have no clue how it winds through the woods though.  Your best approach would be to arrive at St. Andrews around 5:30 pm or earlier and head down the beach to almost the green channel marker before you begin seining, unless you're going to seine earlier.  If you are then work your way down with the outgoing tide and time it so you get there at dead low tide, then work your way back toward the picnic area as the tide comes in.  
You can catch shrimp during daylight hours now, although not as many nor as big as you will during the night hours.  Friday's and Saturday's at St. Andrews get a bit busy, so the earlier you get there, the better you will do.


----------



## WalkinDead

12", juvinile Asian Tiger Shrimp caught at St. Andrews Wednesday afternoon, ate Thursday for lunch, tasty.


----------



## WalkinDead

Daytime shrimping and the size of the shrimp continue to improve.  Night is still your best bet for numbers.  The larger mullet are beginning to show up and Dolphins at St. Andrews are beginning to become a problem.


----------



## Silver Bullet

I am without a seine or much interest to get one.  Could a guy with an 8' castnet throw enough times to get enough shrimp to do anything with or is the seine the only way to go about catching the shrimp in enough numbers to eat?
I appreciate the heads up.
SB


----------



## WalkinDead

Sent a PM.


----------



## BOB MYTYM

I would appreciate if you would provide your thoughts about using a cast net to catch shrimp from beach.  Thanks.


----------



## WalkinDead

I have watched many people over the years using various size cast nets on the beach attempting to catch shrimp.  I have never once seen any of them do very well at all, most struggle to get enough for a good meal, some do better with larger nets and it is a great deal of work for the meager reward.
With that being said, there are a few places you might give this a try, at night, when the shrimp are near the shore in greater numbers.  The outlet of the small creek to the right at St. Andrews Pic Nic area, Clam creek outlet by the pier,  the right wing of the pier, the north beach by the pier, Gould's inlet, and St. Simon's pier on the walkway onto the pier.
Cast netting for shrimp is mainly done from a boat in creek channels and you can do quite well, even obtaining limits this way; without a boat, it's a lot of hard work for few returns.  I'm not saying you can't or shouldn't do it, just that it's a great deal of effort for what you manage to catch.
The reason seining is so popular is the ease with which it can be done and the ample reward for doing it, especially this time of the year through December.  You can use a 50'x8' net (~$170 with poles) and obtain a limit of shrimp (48 quarts or about 65 pounds) quite easily in a matter of 2 to 4 hours on a good night; you can expect about half to two thirds of that during daylight hours until the water temperature drops below 80 degrees.  This would more than pay for the seine in shrimp caught in one night. When you compare this to attempting to catch them with a cast net from the beach, it's easy to realize why few attempt it.
This information, while possibly not what you wanted to hear, is my honest opinion and I hope it doesn't upset you in any way.  I am just attempting to answer your question based on my experience over the last 12 years.  My hope is that you find the information useful and informative.


----------



## fuelman1

I have caught lots of shrimp casting from a boat. It is a lot of work. Throwing a 7 or 8 foot net in 12-15 feet of water repeatedly will wear you out in a hurry. I'm going out today to try to catch some reds. I'll still make some casts out in the sound at low tide to see what I can get. Not even thinking about trying to fill a cooler.


----------



## JackSprat

I had a part interest in a seine in the later 1970's.  Not as much interest in seining then as now.

I never saw anyone cast netting shrimp on the ocean side.  

There were some locals that would cast net up the creeks, especially up near Shellman Bluff.  Based on what I heard, I don't believe all the shrimp that were netted were entirely "free range".  

i knew lots of people who would cast net bait shrimp, because they didn't need to catch as many, and it made keeping them alive easier if you could catch a few all day.

All of this was back in the day when you couldn't modify a cast net, and DNR was really strict about enforcing the rule.

OTOH, there were some locals who made a small living (side job) cast netting mullet.


----------



## BOB MYTYM

WalkinDead said:


> I have watched many people over the years using various size cast nets on the beach attempting to catch shrimp.  I have never once seen any of them do very well at all, most struggle to get enough for a good meal, some do better with larger nets and it is a great deal of work for the meager reward.
> With that being said, there are a few places you might give this a try, at night, when the shrimp are near the shore in greater numbers.  The outlet of the small creek to the right at St. Andrews Pic Nic area, Clam creek outlet by the pier,  the right wing of the pier, the north beach by the pier, Gould's inlet, and St. Simon's pier on the walkway onto the pier.
> Cast netting for shrimp is mainly done from a boat in creek channels and you can do quite well, even obtaining limits this way; without a boat, it's a lot of hard work for few returns.  I'm not saying you can't or shouldn't do it, just that it's a great deal of effort for what you manage to catch.
> The reason seining is so popular is the ease with which it can be done and the ample reward for doing it, especially this time of the year through December.  You can use a 50'x8' net (~$170 with poles) and obtain a limit of shrimp (48 quarts or about 65 pounds) quite easily in a matter of 2 to 4 hours on a good night; you can expect about half to two thirds of that during daylight hours until the water temperature drops below 80 degrees.  This would more than pay for the seine in shrimp caught in one night. When you compare this to attempting to catch them with a cast net from the beach, it's easy to realize why few attempt it.
> This information, while possibly not what you wanted to hear, is my honest opinion and I hope it doesn't upset you in any way.  I am just attempting to answer your question based on my experience over the last 12 years.  My hope is that you find the information useful and informative.




Thanks for the information - exactly what I was looking for.  I sold my boat and do not plan to buy another one.  I will keep buying my shrimp from City Market.  Thanks again.


----------



## WalkinDead

Your welcome.  Seining isn't a sport for everyone and City Market or Poteet's provides a good alternative supporting what is swiftly becoming a dying industry, sad as that is to say.


----------



## Quailbriar

Hey walking Dead,

Would late afternoon today Sunday be good to try seining at either St Andrews or Up by drift wood beach as the tide comes in???   Thanks for any info. I also need to get my net repaired. Where is the gentleman that is known for repair? 

Thank you!


----------



## WalkinDead

Through the rest of the season, any day you can go would be a good day, with the nights even better.  The north beach tends to be better on the incoming tide, the south beach can be good on both tides.
"Pops" Hagar lives in Baxley, GA(you can find his number somwhere in this thread) and is usually at St. Andrews on Fridays and Saturdays.  Quick, temporary repairs can be made with 6" zip ties and get you back to seining quickly till you can have the netting repaired properly.


----------



## Quailbriar

Walking thanks! We went to St Andrews this afternoon. Probably 5 nets on the beach. Had a lot of fun and it was a beautiful afternoon! Filled a 5 gallon bucket 1/2 way up! Gettin dinner ready now!


----------



## shooterguy71

Went to Saint Andrews yesterday and started about 1030. We pulled for about 2 hours and ended up with about 15lbs. At one point there were 4 nets of various sizes being pulled.


----------



## WalkinDead

Missed you by three hours, wife and I arrived at 3:30, dead low tide, made the long walk down the beach toward Jekyll Point and started seining our way back at 4:00 pm.  Four pulls later we had 40+ pounds and ran into three other nets. Packed it up and went home.  Size of the shrimp are continuing to improve, night still remains the best bet for numbers and size.
No mullet caught, therefore no problems with Dolphins.  Did catch one large stone crab in the net, took the large claw and tossed it back.  Gave it and the other crabs we caught to another group seining.


----------



## fuelman1

WalkinDead said:


> Through the rest of the season, any day you can go would be a good day, with the nights even better.  The north beach tends to be better on the incoming tide, the south beach can be good on both tides.
> "Pops" Hagar lives in Baxley, GA(you can find his number somwhere in this thread) and is usually at St. Andrews on Fridays and Saturdays.  Quick, temporary repairs can be made with 6" zip ties and get you back to seining quickly till you can have the netting repaired properly.


Here is info from a Facebook Marketplace ad. You could contact him that way.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/630557820673705


----------



## WalkinDead

It's possible that is "Pops", if so, he is quite a bit younger in that photo as he looks nothing like that now.  Gonna have to ask him next time I see him.

UPDATE:  Talked to "Pops" and showed him the picture from the link above.  The man in the picture is Mr. Eddie Waters, who has since passed away leaving the business to his son Steve now located in Florida, I believe, and may still have a location in Brunswick, also.  That would make the seine advertised on Facebook Marketplace a Waters seine.
An article on their family business with the same picture can be found at this link:
https://www.goldenislesmagazine.com...cle_86e63132-c78e-11e6-9b2b-33d19bd17cab.html


----------



## WalkinDead

Some days are better than others.  We went yesterday to St. Andrews hoping to fill the cooler in a couple of hours, but that was not the case.  We managed to catch about 30+ pounds of some very nice size shrimp.  While the numbers just weren't there, the quality of the shrimp was impressive.  We also caught more cuttlefish and squid than we have ever caught before.  All in all a good day with good friends.


----------



## tlee22

WalkinDead you are my hero!  I would love to get into this if I lived closer to the coast.


----------



## WalkinDead

It would surprise you how far some travel to shrimp the waters off the Georgia coast.  We have met people from all over the southeast and midwest who come here just for the wild Georgia shrimp.  Some of them we have seen year after year. People are amazed when they come here and watch the seiners and their children are fascinated by it.  We find it quite fun to introduce them to a local fishery with a long history.


----------



## WalkinDead

With the significant drop in temperatures over the next 10 days, it would appear Fall has arrived.  Larger shrimp will be showing up on the beach and will only be there a short while before they head out to sea.  Daytime shrimping should also pick up as the water temperature drops.  The Farmers Almanac has predicted a colder Winter this year and the season is drawing to an earlier end than last year. Best get them while you can.  My wife and I will be filling the empty spaces in our freezer over the next couple of weeks.  Maybe we will see you on the beach!


----------



## mdgreco191

We went out this past Friday during the day with an incoming tide.  We caught 36 pounds of tails in 6 pulls!  For my first time out I was extremely excited and the kids thought it was the coolest thing to help clean out the net after each pull.

Thanks WalkinDead for all of your advice and reports!


----------



## WalkinDead

Been my pleasure over the course of the season to keep people informed. Hopefully this has paid off for those who went seining and read my posts.  There is still time to catch enough to get you through the off season, if you are inclined to do so.


----------



## crumpet

WalkinDead said:


> I asked a DNR officer about the bait shrimp years ago.  There is no closed season as the above poster says; however, the bait shrimp MUST be taken in approved bait shrimp designated areas.  These areas do not lend themselves to the use of a seine, unfortunately.  There are no designated bait shrimp areas on the sandy beaches of the barrier islands where seines are typically used.
> You can claim ignorance of this fact while he writes the ticket...


That’s just for trawl nets I believe (the bait zones). I have a post up asking about whether or not it would be worth taking my seine down in April for bait shrimp off jekyll.  I contacted the Georgia DNR via email and got the go ahead that the seining is legal anywhere for bait shrimp


----------



## WalkinDead

Glad you cleared that up for me.  It was not what I was told by the two officers I asked.  That would mean that you could legally take two quarts of bait shrimp per person with a total of 4 quarts for any party. In April, the shrimp would be very large, not sure if they would be suitable as bait for trout, but they could be used for whiting in pieces and whole for black drum along the jetties.


----------



## JackSprat

WalkinDead said:


> That would mean that you could legally take two quarts of bait shrimp per person with a total of 4 quarts for any party.



Been a while since I was down there, but when I was, they were real serious about that 4 qt.  limiit  They didn't mean 41/2 quarts.


----------



## WalkinDead

Monday afternoon shrimping at St. Andrews, 35+ pounds of some nice size shrimp.  Best get them while they are there. The problem with these shrimp is you have to bite them twice!  Along with the shrimp we caught one Snook, undersize and released, and a 5 gallon bucket of blue crabs which went to a friend.


----------



## mdgreco191

Gotta love the jumbo shrimp!


----------



## WalkinDead

Wednesday afternoon 35+ lbs and 35 crabs, Thrusday evening 35+ lbs and 42 crabs.  Done in two hours and off to the house both days.  Shrimp are nice sized and crabs are plentiful, what's not to like?


----------



## C.Killmaster

WalkinDead said:


> Wednesday afternoon 35+ lbs and 35 crabs, Thrusday evening 35+ lbs and 42 crabs.  Done in two hours and off to the house both days.  Shrimp are nice sized and crabs are plentiful, what's not to like?


How cold is the water getting?  Do you wear a wet suit or something, or just grin and bear it?


----------



## WalkinDead

Current water temp is 74, as of yesterday.  I have started wearing my wetsuit when I go seining, especially at night; but then I'm 66 and tend to get a bit colder than the young pups.  It's not so cold that you can't stand it yet during the warmer days.  I still see people seining at night without them.


----------



## caughtinarut

I need to get over there...


----------



## WalkinDead

I went over my records for the year to determine how well my wife and I have done over the course of the season.  Average daily catch was 28 pounds, we have made 37 trips so far this year, for a total of 1036 pounds (head on).  This has been our best season to date by far.  That would equate to ~626 pounds of tails. 
We have ~150 pounds in the freezer, the rest went to family, friends, needy in the neighborhood, and church/other functions.  The Lord has truly blessed our efforts over the course of the year.


----------



## caughtinarut

Where did you go the most, Andrews or north beach?


----------



## WalkinDead

The bulk of the shrimp were caught at St. Andrews.  We do seine the north beach at times. when there is an incoming tide, and the south beach is crowded.


----------



## WalkinDead

At the beach Tuesday Morning 9 am, done by 12.  25+ pounds of decent shrimp and 68 crabs.  We're loving it!  Donated the days catch to a needy family.


----------



## WalkinDead

Spoke with friends today and was told they caught two bushels of blue crabs last night, but the shrimp weren't there in sufficient numbers to warrant staying any longer.  The ended up with about 20 pounds of decent size shrimp.  The season is swiftly drawing to a close.


----------



## WalkinDead

With the weather turning colder, and our freezer full of shrimp, my wife and I are closing our shrimping season.  We may go one or two more times depending on the temperature.  It has been our pleasure keeping everyone informed of what's going on in regards to seining over he season.  Hope we helped the community out in some small way.  See you all next season.  Be safe.


----------



## Rabun

Heck of a season for y'all.  Was fun tagging along with you...thanks for the posts!


----------



## mdgreco191

Thanks @WalkinDead! Thanks to you and Pop we had fun catching shrimp this year. 

We are going to try seining Tybee this weekend since we will be there. I will post results.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Great info in this thread. Always enjoy reading.


----------



## Rhodes

Any idea when the DNR might close the season?


----------



## mdgreco191

Rhodes said:


> Any idea when the DNR might close the season?



I believe they don't usually shut it down until January.


----------



## WalkinDead

December 31 to as late as January 15 is the typical time frame.  Contact Coastal Resources Division at (912) 264-7218 for information on the opening/closing of the 2018 food shrimp harvest season.


----------



## WalkinDead

Wife and I went Monday afternoon.  Overcast and somewhat windy, made 5 pulls before rain sent us home.  Managed 20+ pounds of decent sized shrimp and a dozen large male blue crabs.  We had the beach to ourselves, not many are crazy enough to brave the 64 deg. water on a windy day.


----------



## mdgreco191

There were way too many waves and too much wind to seine on Tybee over the weekend.  Plus that water was cold!!!  I am going to wait until next year.


----------



## BrileyDog

Anyone been brave enough to do any seining lately or is it all done for the year? Has anyone heard when they are shutting the season down yet? I’m planning a beach fishing trip to Jekyll early January, and if the season is still open I’m going to brave the cold water for some shrimp. I’ve heard that January is a good time to fish and the beaches are pretty much empty everywhere, plus I had so much fun on my first trip with n October I’m dying to get back down and catch some more good table fish. Y’all have a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## WalkinDead

No mention of when the season closes on the coastal resources division website yet which means it may extend into January.  Just how far into January remains to be seen.  Several posts up is the number to call for information regarding season closure.  We have ended our season, but I know several people who have gone since we quit.  Good luck if you go.  Post your results if you go.


----------



## BrileyDog

Will do WalkinDead. Thanks so much for all the posting and keeping us up to date  this year. Threads like this have helped me learn so much this year, and saved so much guess work knowing nothing about shrimping and salt water fishing.


----------



## WalkinDead

Shrimping season closes on December 31 this year at 6  pm.


----------

